# How old can a male rabbit be to mate?



## bunny1381

I have one male bunny that has been with my females since he was a baby. I can see his testicles so I know he is a male, Alot of different sites give out different information, so I would like to know how old are males when they start to mate? And what is the youngest they can be neutered? He is eleven weeks old today. I hope I am not too late at seperating him, I want to get him fixed so he can stay with my girls and not have to be alone. Also, when he is fixed how long does he have to stay by himself before he can get back in with the girls?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I would separate him now, definitely. 11 weeks is a little young, but if his testes have dropped than he most certainly could get a doe pregnant. 

Usually they don't reach sexual maturity until 4 months. 

Most vets will neuter at 6 months of age. And you should keep him separate from the girls after his neuter for probably a month or two. 

Emily


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We were told 4 months, or, when the testes appear they can be "disappeared".


----------



## LakeCondo

The age to neuter depends on how comfortable the vet is with little animals & how big the rabbit is. But I'd imagine a vet would be more comfortable doing a neutering than a spaying.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> The age to neuter depends on how comfortable the vet is with little animals & how big the rabbit is. But I'd imagine a vet would be more comfortable doing a neutering than a spaying.


:yeahthat:


----------



## bunny1381

Thanks for the replies! I am trying to find a vet in my town that will do it.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Generally the age for males can be anywhere from 3-6 months. Different breeds mature at different rates. After he's neutered, you should keep him separated from the ladies for one solid month before allowing them back together again.


----------



## CCWelch

I have used bucks as young as 4 months in my breeding program successfully, some are ready at that age some are. I would say err on the side of caution and separate before 3.5 months(14 weeks), especially if it is a small breed rabbit.


----------

